# Pronuncia la letra "h" en almohada



## diver

Entiendo la letra "h" es callado in las palabras con "h"...hola, hijo, etc.

¿Como pronuncia "h" en almohada? ¿Es parecido a "help" en ingles?


----------



## Rayines

*Hola diver: Bienvenid@ al foro: Nunca se pronuncia la "h" en español (es muy fácil!) Por eso se le dice "h muda". Lo es siempre!*


----------



## diver

NUNCA!

Muchas gracias.


----------



## fenixpollo

La palabra se pronuncia */al-MOA-da/* o, a veces, /al-MUA-da/.   Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

> NUNCA!


  *It's true that we also say "nunca digas nunca"...But this would be true only if the "h" disappears (not a bad idea).*
*And the pronounciation: only al-moa-da   .*


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

¡Nunca digas nunca!

Es cierto, y me parece que acá se aplica porque se olvidaron de la *ch*.


----------



## Rayines

> Es cierto, y me parece que acá se aplica porque se olvidaron de la *ch*.


*No te dije!?.....Nada de muda, entonces! *


----------



## Calario

En algunas zonas de España todavía se pronuncia en el algunas palabras:
"Hacha, harina, higuera y el que así no lo diga no es de mi tierra"


----------



## Calario

¡Se me olvidaba! "hie-" al comienzo de una palabra se pronucia "ye-".


----------



## gdiaz

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> ¡Nunca digas nunca!
> 
> Es cierto, y me parece que acá se aplica porque se olvidaron de la *ch*.


 
Es cierto, la H nunca! se pronuncia. La CH es otra letra de nuestro abecedario. Representa un sonido distinto a C+H. Por eso no fue correcta la decisión de la RAE de incluir las palabras que comienzan con CH entre las que comienzan con CE y CI.


----------



## Calario

La CH NO es una letra, son dos, por eso la decisión de la Academia es muy apropiada, sobre todo pensando en el procesamiento automático de los textos ¿sabes lo que supondría sólamente tener que adaptar todos los algoritmos de ordenación?
Respecto a si la H se pronuncia o no, está claro que sí, si no ¿como sonaría lo que acabo de escribir? entre " si la " y " se pronuncia ", se dice "hache" ¿no?
Si somos un poquito rigurosos, el asunto no es si las letras se pronuncian o no, el asunto es cómo se representan los fonemas, que es otro cantar.


----------



## Alundra

Calario said:
			
		

> La CH NO es una letra, son dos, por eso la decisión de la Academia es muy apropiada, sobre todo pensando en el procesamiento automático de los textos ¿sabes lo que supondría sólamente tener que adaptar todos los algoritmos de ordenación?
> Respecto a si la H se pronuncia o no, está claro que sí, si no ¿como sonaría lo que acabo de escribir? entre " si la " y " se pronuncia ", se dice "hache" ¿no?
> Si somos un poquito rigurosos, el asunto no es si las letras se pronuncian o no, el asunto es cómo se representan los fonemas, que es otro cantar.


 
Perdona, Calario, pero no estoy del todo de acuerdo.
Cuando yo estudié el abecedario, me enseñaron que era:

A, B, C, *CH*, D, E,...

Si es que ahora resulta que ya no existe y la RAE la eliminó, eso es nuevo para mí, siempre, siempre consideré a la CH una letra distinta. 

Y respecto a la H, nunca se pronuncia.(yo siempre digo hierro, no yerro)

Por supuesto, que sí tienes que nombrarla cuando hablas de ella, pero no la "h", sino que dices "hache"... ¿no es eso a lo que te refieres?

Incluso en el "scrabble" ó mejor el "intelect" que es en castellano, viene la CH como una letra, al igual que la LL, ...

Bueno, esto es sólo mi opinión...
Alundra.


----------



## Calario

A ver ¿dices "niquel e hierro" o "nique y hierro"? si optas por la segunda opción ¿no será porque no se trata de una "i" lo que inicia la palabra "hierro"?
Te pongo más ejemplos: "gacelas e hienas" o "gacelas y hienas", "apesta e hiede" o "apesta y hiede".
Más cosas al respecto de las letras ¿te enseñaron que la "Ll" es otra letra?
En cuanto a los juegos, se trata de juegos diseñados hace tiempo y por eso tienen las reglas de esos tiempos, si has visto "Pasapalabra" ¿cómo es el rosco?
Y a lo que me refiero, es que nuestro alfabeto representa fonemas, y que eso de que el español se lee tal y como se escribe es una típica tontería que se repite sin pensar, porque para poder pronunciar lo que se escribe hacen falta unas reglas que hagan corresponder sonidos a los grupos de letras, y la "h" cumple todavia un papel (pequeñito, eso sí).


----------



## Alundra

> A ver ¿dices "niquel e hierro" o "nique y hierro"? si optas por la segunda opción ¿no será porque no se trata de una "i" lo que inicia la palabra "hierro"?


 
Pues sí, ahí te tengo que dar la razón.



> Te pongo más ejemplos: "gacelas e hienas" o "gacelas y hienas", "apesta e hiede" o "apesta y hiede".


 
Vale, eso ya me lo sé, ejejej..  



> Más cosas al respecto de las letras ¿te enseñaron que la "Ll" es otra letra?


 
Pues sí, que quieres, yo soy de la antigua escuela, pero no sabía hasta que punto había avanzado que ya ni la ch, ni la Ll son letras por sí solas...



> En cuanto a los juegos, se trata de juegos diseñados hace tiempo y por eso tienen las reglas de esos tiempos, si has visto "Pasapalabra" ¿cómo es el rosco?


 
Vale, aquí el rosco no sé como es.... pero te voy a decir algo más... aunque yo sea de la vieja escuela, y tu puedas pensar que estoy desfasada (jejeej.. yo a veces también lo pienso ) tengo hijos estudiando en primaria, y ellos repiten el abecedario tal y como yo lo aprendí... con su ch y su Ll....



> Y a lo que me refiero, es que nuestro alfabeto representa fonemas, y que eso de que el español se lee tal y como se escribe es una típica tontería que se repite sin pensar


 
Aquí no estoy de acuerdo, no es una tontería, y yo sí creo que se lee tal y como se escribe... puede que haya alguna excepción que confirme la regla, pero en general... se lee tal y como está escrito. Mis hijos nunca me han preguntado como se pronuncia ésta o aquella palabra... en inglés sí...



> para poder pronunciar lo que se escribe hacen falta unas reglas que hagan corresponder sonidos a los grupos de letras, y la "h" cumple todavia un papel (pequeñito, eso sí).


 
Vale, en eso estoy de acuerdo... pero eso no implica que la gran mayoría de las veces no se pronuncie como se escribe, creo que eso se podrían llamar excepciones....a mi me gusta la "h"  y el papel que realiza aunque sea una mudita...

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

A ver...

Varios enlaces de educación infantil y abecedarios múltiples, en los que aparecen la Ch, y la Ll:

http://www.primeraescuela.com/themesp/alfabeto.htm

http://www.espanhol.org/abc.htm

http://www.zadorspain.org/Menu/Espana_de_la_A_a_laZ/Espana_ene/letra_ene.html

Acabo de encontrar este enlace, que si te fijas, en la parte inferior proviene de la RAE.

http://www.gmu.edu/departments/fld/SPANISH/abecedario.htm


Según esto, como puedes ver en el punto 3, creo que ambos tenemos parte de razón.
Por un lado, la Academia dejó de considerar a la Ch y la Ll como independientes, recogiéndolas respectivamente en la C y el la L, pero por otro lado, el abecedario sigue estándo como está con su Ch y su Ll, unicamente afecta al proceso de ordenación alfabético.

Alundra.


----------



## nikvin

pues, la ch y la ll ya no hacen parte de un diccionario, como letras independientes.. letras nunca fueron, pero dígrafos, que representan un único sonido, y son ya más de 10 años que la RAE reorganizó el alfabeto.

la  H siempre es muda, PERO, en palabras de procedencia extranjera, sí se pronuncia, o al menos, se debería pronunciar . palabras como hámster, hockey, hobby y unas cuantas más.

Eso al menos son las reglas de la pronunciación correcta del castellano en España, segun me han enseñado, pero , claro, hay un montón de distintos acentos, regionales y do todos los países hispano hablantes.


----------



## Rayines

> en palabras de procedencia extranjera, sí se pronuncia, o al menos, se debería pronunciar . palabras como hámster, hockey, hobby y unas cuantas más.


*You are right, nikvin, and welcome!*


----------



## Alundra

nikvin said:
			
		

> pues, la ch y la ll ya no hacen parte de un diccionario, como letras independientes.. letras nunca fueron,


 
Welcome, nikvin,


Según este enlace:

http://www.gmu.edu/departments/fld/SPANISH/abecedario.htm

que no se si has leído en mi mensaje anterior, la Ch y la Ll fueron letras desde 1803 hasta 1994, en que se decidió otra cosa. 


Alundra.


----------



## nikvin

Antes, no lo ahbía leído, pero acabo de hacerlo. Verdaderamente, es un problema, porque en los diccionarios te dicen que el abecedario castellano está compuesto de 27 letras y entonces no incluye la ch ni la ll, pero, también se encuentre las 2 posibilidades en pósters,o gáficos que se pueden comprar para los niños. O hacen parte , o no, no debería poder ser las dos cosas!

Ni tampoco se puede decidir la RAE. Les hizo una consulta a propósito de la historia de la Ñ (no fue muy util!) y en su repuesta me dicieron que la Ñ es la decimoséptima letra !! 
Quiza no han cambiado sus repuestas en los últimos 11 años!

Un saludo


----------



## sergio11

A mí también me enseñaron en la escuela que el abecedario tenía las letras ch, ll y rr, lo cual siempre me había parecido una barrabasada, por más que lo hubiera decidido la Real Academia o quienquiera que fuese. Que son dos letras, no cabe la menor duda a menos que te tapes los ojos. El haber decidido la Academia cambiar a lo normal como todo el mundo me pareció la decisión más acertada que tomaron en toda su existencia. 

Que los sonidos que se articulan deban ser expresados por una letra o dos letras, es completamente otro cantar. A mi parecer, un idioma debe ser tal que cada letra exprese un solo sonido, y que cada letra escrita se pronuncie como tal. 

Así, la ch debería tener *una* letra que la expresara siempre igual, o se deberían pronunciar la c y la h por separado, la ll se debería pronunciar como una doble l, como en italiano, o si se quiere pronunciar "elie" se debería escribir así. 

Un ejemplo de un idioma que tiene todo tergiversado o trastocado es el inglés. Tiene muchas letras que se pronuncian de mil maneras distintas, letras que tienen dos sonidos en uno, grupos de varias letras que se pronuncian como una sola, etc. Yo considero esas lenguas como lenguas dobles: una lengua escrita y una lengua hablada: uno escribe table pero dice teibl, escribe eye pero dice ai, y escribe I y también dice ai, escribe always pero dice oluei<z>, escribe mother pero dice madr, y miles de ejemplos como éstos. Si seguimos hablando descuidadamente, y cada uno y cada país se inventa sus propias pronunciaciones y términos locales, poco a poco el español se va a convertir en uno de estos idiomas dobles, o peor, en varios de esos idiomas dobles. 

Saludos


----------



## LizzieUSA

Pero estos problemas, o complicaciones o lo que sean, saltan porque los idiomas evolucionan según pasa el tiempo. Los idiomas casi son cosas vivas. Siempre cambiarán porque la gente que los habla cambia, y el mundo en el que se los habla cambia. Si lo dudas, mira las palabras nuevas que han saltado durante nuestras vidas: Internet, sitio Web (¿son dos palabras o es palabra compuesta?) etc.



El inglés es mal ejemplo porque se impusieron reglas de ortografía del latín en el inglés hace siglos. Esas reglas nunca funcionaron bien porque el inglés no es un idioma romance. Claro, queda aún más difícil ahora porque el inglés, como todos los idiomas, ha cambiado según han pasado los siglos.



El español ha cambiado porque la manera en la que la gente lo habla ha cambiada. La evidencia queda en las escrituras españolas del siglo XVIII y antes. Además, con la globalización, van añadiendo palabras extranjeras al español que no siguen las reglas del español. (Por cierto, almohada es una de estas palabras extranjeras....)



Si quieres un idioma cuyo ortografía absolutamente, en todos casos, tiene sentido, que no hay ninguna duda -- ¡Que aprendes el esperanto! 



Para mí, estas preguntas son interesantes, y es interesante estudiar cómo ha cambiado el idioma. Cambiar la ortografía para que haya reglas concretas sin excepción no ayudaría, porque el idioma seguirá cambiando. En un siglo las nuevas reglas ya no serían perfectas. La buena noticia: en las partes del mundo donde hay capacidad de leer y escribir "universal" (o casi universal) los idiomas cambian mucho menos que antes, cuando sólo los curas y los aristócratas leían. La escritura ayuda a estabilizar el idioma.


----------



## Calario

Respecto a que el español se lee tal y como se escribe ¡eso le pasa a cualquier idioma!
En inglés "table" se pronuncia siempre de la misma manera. Me podéis decir: "Ya, pero la "e" a veces se pronuncia de una manera, otras veces de otra y otras ni se pronuncia", vale ¿y eso de qué depende? pues de las otras letras que la acompañen ¡igualito que en castellano! Algunas letras siempre se pronuncian igual, pero otras dependen de las otras letras que haya cerca, así que NO SE PRONUNCIAN SIEMPRE IGUAL. Es cierto que estos casos se dan en menor medida que en el inglés o el francés, pero se dan: la "r", la "y", la "c", la "g", la "h", la "l" o la "u" tienen pronunciaciones diferentes según sea el caso. Y ya no hablo de las pronunciaciones locales, que son igual de válidas unas y otras.


----------



## Fonεtiks

Mucha razón tiene Calario, decimos que en inglés las palabras se pronuncian distinto a como se leen, pero eso es desde nuestro punto de vista español. Un alemán podría decir que "light" se debería escribir "leit" y no "lait" como leemos nosotros. O que "handy" debe ser "hendi" y para nosotros "jandi". "Poquito" para un americano podría ser "pocito" desde su punto de vista. Depende de las letras que haya cerca.

Poner la ch como una letra separada fue un error. Imagínense cuántas letras tendríamos que separar para representar las sutilezas de nuestra lengua: análogamente a la pareja N-Ñ, habría la H-H^, una H representaría la muda, y una H^ para las palabras como hierro o hierba, pues suenan como una y en inglés.

O quizá tendríamos que poner "guerra" antes de "guardar" porque en "guerra" no se pronuncia la u, por lo tanto no debe contar. Aparecería la controversia si usar Rr para la r inicial, porque se pronuncia distinto.


----------



## nikvin

Hola


Calario

No tienes razón, a propósito del ingles. De acuerdo, table se escribe y se pronuncia siempre igual, que sea escrito así or de otra manera más fonética, pero el problema viene con otras palabras. Por ejemplo bough, cough, dough. La única diferencia es la primera letra., y entonces se podría pensar que no hay más que cambiar ese sonido, y son iguales, pero, las ough aquí tienen 3 sonidos muy distintos, y hay unas cuantas más posibilidades también.

Hay también palabras como refuse, or read, que son distintas palabras, con distintos sonidos, y significados, pero se escriben igual.



De acuerdo hay distintas maneras en castellano, de pronunciar, la c, la g, etc...

pero esas diferencias son reglas fijas. La c se pronuncia de tal manera si va delante de e o i y de otra si va delante de a, o, u, y las reglas para las otras letras son iguales. Cuando tal letra se encuentra con tal otra así se pronuncia y ya está (menos, claro, palabras de origen extranjero) Claro hay distintas maneras de pronunciarlas en otro países hispanohablantes, y diferencias regionales también, pero todavía siguen las reglas, aunque sea un poco distinto el sonido.





Fonetiks



La h en hierba, hierro, es todavía muda, son las ie que dan el sonido, o ¿quieres empezar a escribir tierno tH^ ierno?



Tengo que decir que digo lo que digo desde mi punto de vista, y aunque conozco bastante gente que viene de Sudamérica, no sé mucho sobre sus maneras de hablar, menos lo que he oído. Nunca, por desgracia, he tenido la oportunidad de viajar allí, pero me encantaría poder hacerlo



Un saludo Nikvin


----------



## Fonεtiks

nikvin said:
			
		

> La h en hierba, hierro, es todavía muda, son las ie que dan el sonido, o ¿quieres empezar a escribir tierno tH^ ierno?


 
La sílaba inicial en hierro suena /je/ y no /ie/ como muchos creen. Sino preguntémosle a los que hicieron los diccionarios por qué consideraron "yerro" y "yerba" como correctas.


----------



## Alundra

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> La sílaba inicial en hierro suena /je/ y no /ie/ como muchos creen. Sino preguntémosle a los que hicieron los diccionarios por qué consideraron "yerro" y "yerba" como correctas.


 
Esto no lo entiendo...  que alguien me lo explique por favor...

Es decir, ¿que hierro suena "je" como en "jefe" por ejemplo? 

¿En que se parecen la pronunciación "yerro" y "jerro"? Se pronuncian igual?  
Es que para mí es diferente, yo digo "yerba" (que nunca lo digo así, por cierto) y no lo pronuncio con "j"...

Ya me perdí...


Alundra.


----------



## Rayines

> "yerro" y "yerba" como correctas.


*yerba**.*(Del lat. _hĕrba_). 
*1.* f. *hierba.*

*hierro**.*(Del lat. _ferrum_). 

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

*Sólo lo encontré en "hierba", pero aún así se trata de otra palabra, y no de la misma pronunciada de dos maneras. Pero en "hierro", no figura "yerro" como sinónimo, y tampoco parece deducirse de la expresión latína.*


----------



## Calario

Hola Nikvin:

Se podría considerar que en inglés hay muchísimas reglas de pronunciación, casi una para cada palabra, de esta manera "bough" tendría su propia regla, la regla no estaría en "ough", de la misma manera que no hay una regla para la "r", sino una para "ra", "ro" y "ru", otra para "re" y para "ri" (reglas para principios de palabras) otras reglas para "rre" y "rri", otras para "nra", "nre" etc... Hay menos reglas que en inglés, pero lo que quiero decir es que no hay una regla única de pronunciación por cada letra, sino que hay casos en los que hay que establecer reglas para grupos de letras.

Respecto a la duda de "hie", os pongo la prueba de fuego:

¿Cómo se dice? "En la sábana vi leones, jirafas e hienas" o "En la sábana vi leones, jirafas y hienas"

¿Sorpresa?


----------



## Calario

Hola Alundra:

Cuando se pone /je/ se refiere al FONEMA, no quiere decir que se pronuncie como "jerro".

Un poquito de por favor...


----------



## mandarina_82

la h (hache) no se pronuncia en ningun caso.
a lo que te refieres con eso de que si se pronuncia, yo diria que esta muy mal dicho, aun que tambien entra en juego los acentos, pero desde luego tendria mucho cuidado de divulgar la falsa idea de que si se pronuncia.
yo diria que se pronuncia en palabras concretas y dependiendo de la procedencia del hablante, el cual sabe perfectamente que esta mal dicho pero que lo dice asi por costumbre y porque sabe que todos le entendemos.

"hie" se pronuncia "ie" (nada de "yie")
pongo el ejemplo de "hierba" o "yerba" las cuales son la misma palabra con mismo significado escrita de diferente manera porque se pronuncia de diferente manera, por tanto si tu no pronuncias la "h" te decantaras por "hierba" para escribir esta palabra y si pronuncias "ie" usaras "yerba".


----------



## mandarina_82

hiena se pronuncia "iena"
te recuerdo que "i" & "y" tienen el mismo sonido en castellano.


----------



## Fonεtiks

Calario, cómo hacemos entender que hie y hia suenan /je/ y /ja/... no /ye/ ni /xe/ ni /dze/...

Tu ejemplo está bien "En la sábana vi leones, jirafas y hienas" a ver si se puede unir "y" con "hie" en un solo sonido. Hay que hacer una y suave, como en inglés "yes", no como en español "yeso"

O seguimos pronunciando iiienas?


----------



## Alundra

Calario said:
			
		

> Hola Alundra:
> 
> Cuando se pone /je/ se refiere al FONEMA, no quiere decir que se pronuncie como "jerro".
> 
> Un poquito de por favor...


 
¿Ah, no? ¿Entonces como se pronuncia?

A ver... el FONEMA /je/ que yo sepa, no existe... aunque si ese fuera el caso, ¿cómo sería su sonido? ¿muy distinto de "jefe"?

El FONEMA /J/ a lo mejor estoy equivocada (si lo estoy, seguro que me vas a corregir (ejejeje...  ) corresponde a la j (antes de cualquier vocal) o a la g antes de e/i 


La letra h, que yo sepa aún no tiene fonema... por sí misma.

En todo caso, estoy de acuerdo con nikvin cuando dice:



> La h en hierba, hierro, es todavía muda, son las ie que dan el sonido


 
Si observas este otro enlace, verás los fonemas; y al final, he visto la palabra "hielo", curiosamente, no unen las letras i con la h para formar un fonema.

http://www.escolar.com/avanzado/lengua076.htm

Y sobre esto:



> Un poquito de por favor


 
Yo no digo que yo tenga razón, que más quisiera yo... pero si lo que estoy es aprendiendo... sólo intento expresar mi punto de vista. Si además consigo darme cuenta de que estaba equivocada, lo único que puedo hacer es agradecéroslo por aclarármelo.

Un saludete...

Alundra

EDIT: Curiosamente, también está el abecedario, en el que hacen constar 29 letras, incluyendo ch y ll. 
Desde luego, habrán hecho reformas, pero esto sigue igual que toda la vida...


----------



## JLuis

No soy lingüista, pero no creo que hierro se pronuncie con /je/ como dice Fonetiks... ¿Dónde lo leíste? sería bueno que nos dijeras para comentarlo.  De forma común, pienso que debe pronunciarse 'ie'  porque si lo pronuncias como propones, estarías dándole significado de 'yerro' que es algo totalmente diferente. Quizás en sudamérica como en la Argentina, se escuche un poco más cercano a lo que propones, pero no puede ni deben confundirse ´hierro' con 'yerro'. Se me ocurre una frase:  ¡Fué un yerro precipitar el hierro!    (quizás se me ocurrió porque soy químico, je, je)  Saludos.


----------



## Fonεtiks

/je/ no quiere decir ye, ni lle, ni ie, ni "she" como dicen los argentinos, es un sonido especial que se produce, por ejemplo, al pronunciar "yeah" en inglés.

Hay que repasar fonética.


----------



## JLuis

Fonetiks ¿Podrias darnos referencias?  Se me hace muy "purista" tu postura, pero respetable, y mas respetable si nos dices donde consultar la fonética en español.  Quizás el que estes aprendiendo varias lenguas te da el manejo de diferentes sonidos.


----------



## Outsider

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Un ejemplo de un idioma que tiene todo tergiversado o trastocado es el inglés. Tiene muchas letras que se pronuncian de mil maneras distintas, letras que tienen dos sonidos en uno, grupos de varias letras que se pronuncian como una sola, etc. Yo considero esas lenguas como lenguas dobles: una lengua escrita y una lengua hablada: uno escribe table pero dice teibl, escribe eye pero dice ai, y escribe I y también dice ai, escribe always pero dice oluei<z>, escribe mother pero dice madr, y miles de ejemplos como éstos.


He leído que la ortografía del inglés era relativamente fonética en el tiempo del _Middle English_. Simplemente, la pronuncia ha cambiado y la escrita ha continuado la misma.


----------



## Outsider

Alundra said:
			
		

> ¿Ah, no? ¿Entonces como se pronuncia?
> 
> A ver... el FONEMA /je/ que yo sepa, no existe... aunque si ese fuera el caso, ¿cómo sería su sonido? ¿muy distinto de "jefe"?


No. Fonetiks estaba usando transcripción fonética. En el alfabeto fonético internacional, la /j/ representa el sonido de la "y" en "yerba", "ya", etc.

Pero aquí creo que se ha equivocado Fonetiks:


			
				Fonetiks said:
			
		

> Poner la ch como una letra separada fue un error. Imagínense cuántas letras tendríamos que separar para representar las sutilezas de nuestra lengua: análogamente a la pareja N-Ñ, habría la H-H^, una H representaría la muda, y una H^ para las palabras como hierro o hierba, pues suenan como una y en inglés.


La _h_ no se pronuncia en esas palabras. El sonido /j/ es representado por la _i_.


----------



## Alundra

Gracias por aclararme, Outsider  


Alundra.


----------



## Calario

Respecto a la decisión de la RAE de eliminar la "CH" y la "LL" del alfabeto, se debe - creo recordar - a que lo que querían era establecer una ordenación ORTOGRÁFICA (no "ortofonética"), de manera que normalizaron el alfabeto. Si se hace una ordenación fonética, entoces cambiaría totalmente el diccionario, porque - por ejemplo - las palabras que empiezan por "que" irían justo detrás de las que comienzan por "ca", o las que empiezan por "ha" justo antes que las que empiezan por "b". Probablemente sea una ordenación muy útil para identificar palabras escuchadas, en lugar de palabras leídas, pero como el diccionario se suele leer, tiene sentido normalizarlo con un criterio gráfico en lugar de fonético.

Y repito el reto que he lanzado antes: ¿se dice "jirafas e hienas" o "jirafas y hienas"? ¿se dice "manzanas e higos" o "manzanas y higos"?

Resolvedlo y plantearos por qué se dice de una forma y no de otra en cada caso...


----------



## Fonεtiks

JLuis said:
			
		

> Fonetiks ¿Podrias darnos referencias? Se me hace muy "purista" tu postura, pero respetable, y mas respetable si nos dices donde consultar la fonética en español. Quizás el que estes aprendiendo varias lenguas te da el manejo de diferentes sonidos.


En este artículo aprenderemos la gran variedad de fonemas que tenemos. Por ejemplo fíjense en _huevo._ Será /'webo/, /'guebo/ o /'gweβo/? Y _deshueve_? /desweβe/? Casado será /ka'sado/ /ka'saðo/ /ka'sa o/? 

Además hay un ejemplo para pronunciar el famoso voiced palatal fricative con el que se pronuncia hierba-yerba /'*ʝ*erβa/

A propósito, fíjense cómo cambia una sóla letra (la *n*), que muchas veces creemos se pronuncia de una sola manera:
1. [ŋ] antes de /k/ (_blanco_, _un queso_), /g/ (_angustia_, _un gato_), /x/ (_enjambre_, _un jarro_) o semiconsonante /w/ (_enhuesar_, _un huevo_, pero no _nuevo_)
2. [ɱ] antes de /f/ (_enfermo_, _un faro_); [m] antes de /m/ (_inmerecido_, _un mono_), /p/ (sólo en palabras separadas, como en _un perro_), /b/ ("v", como en _envolver_, o "b" en palabras separadas, como en _un burro_)
3. [ɲ] antes de /ʝ/ (_cónyuge_, _un yeso_), /ʎ/ (_conllevar_, _un llavero_).
Asimila la consonante siguiente.


----------



## elmercredi

La RAE dice, en la entrada de la H:

 1. f. Novena letra del abecedario español, y octava del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es hache. En la lengua general *no representa sonido alguno*. Suele aspirarse en la dicción de algunas zonas españolas y americanas y en determinadas voces de origen extranjero. 

La aspiración sería parecida a la h inglesa, pero depende de las zonas.

Y Hienas se pronuncia "ienas". Al hablar rápido se suelen juntar las palabras y puede parecer que hay otro sonido, pero no es así.


----------



## sergio11

LizzieUSA said:
			
		

> Pero estos problemas, o complicaciones o lo que sean, saltan porque los idiomas evolucionan según pasa el tiempo. Los idiomas casi son cosas vivas. Siempre cambiarán porque la gente que los habla cambia, y el mundo en el que se los habla cambia. Si lo dudas, mira las palabras nuevas que han saltado durante nuestras vidas: Internet, sitio Web (¿son dos palabras o es palabra compuesta?) etc.
> 
> El español ha cambiado porque la manera en la que la gente lo habla ha cambiada. La evidencia queda en las escrituras españolas del siglo XVIII y antes. Además, con la globalización, van añadiendo palabras extranjeras al español que no siguen las reglas del español. (Por cierto, almohada es una de estas palabras extranjeras....)


Lizzie, I am intimately familiarized with the issue. I have a fairly acceptable knowledge of the historical grammar of several languages. Mine is more of a rhetorical complaint than a true one.
Me quejo más "por deporte" como decimos en español. 





			
				LizzieUSA said:
			
		

> El inglés es mal ejemplo porque se impusieron reglas de ortografía del latín en el inglés hace siglos. Esas reglas nunca funcionaron bien porque el inglés no es un idioma romance. Claro, queda aún más difícil ahora porque el inglés, como todos los idiomas, ha cambiado según han pasado los siglos.


No me entiendas mal: no quiero decir que no me gusta el inglés. Es uno de los idiomas más bonitos que existe. La agilidad del idioma es inigualada. La flexibilidad y capacidad de expresión son maravillosas. La facilidad con que cualquier palabra puede tener cualquier función gramatical, cómo pueden cambiar de sustantivo a verbo o viceversa, de adjetivo a sustantivo o a verbo, etc., no lo encontramos en ningún idioma. 

In spite of what I said, I still think English is one of the most wonderful languages in the world, one of the most expressive, most flexible, most interesting and most useful. Try to express in Esperanto (or in many other languages, for that matter) what you can express in English idioms! Absolutely impossible. 


			
				LizzieUSA said:
			
		

> Si quieres un idioma cuyo ortografía absolutamente, en todos casos, tiene sentido, que no hay ninguna duda -- ¡Que aprendes el esperanto!


I am familiar with Esperanto. I don't have a vocabulary with which to talk or to understand what I read, but I have a knowledge of its basic structure and grammar. Lizzie, the only reason Esperanto is a regular, constant, invariable, immutable, by-the-book type of language is that it is not used. If people used it, it would instantly become a language like any other. There is no escape to that. 

Si el esperanto se comienza a usar por las masas, en el mismo momento van a empezar los cambios, las irregularidades, las expresiones regionales, etc. El único motivo por el que no pasa ahora es que no se usa. Es solamente un idioma de libro, de academia, de laboratorio. En cuanto se torne de barrio, se acaba toda esa regularidad, inmutabilidad, etc. 


			
				LizzieUSA said:
			
		

> Para mí, estas preguntas son interesantes, y es interesante estudiar cómo ha cambiado el idioma. Cambiar la ortografía para que haya reglas concretas sin excepción no ayudaría, porque el idioma seguirá cambiando. En un siglo las nuevas reglas ya no serían perfectas. La buena noticia: en las partes del mundo donde hay capacidad de leer y escribir "universal" (o casi universal) los idiomas cambian mucho menos que antes, cuando sólo los curas y los aristócratas leían. La escritura ayuda a estabilizar el idioma.


Sí, claro. Estoy de acuerdo. I agree with that.


----------



## Rayines

Muy interesante el debate entre Sergio y Lizzie!


----------



## Calario

elmercredi said:
			
		

> La RAE dice, en la entrada de la H:
> 
> 1. f. Novena letra del abecedario español, y octava del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es hache. En la lengua general *no representa sonido alguno*. Suele aspirarse en la dicción de algunas zonas españolas y americanas y en determinadas voces de origen extranjero.
> 
> La aspiración sería parecida a la h inglesa, pero depende de las zonas.
> 
> Y Hienas se pronuncia "ienas". Al hablar rápido se suelen juntar las palabras y puede parecer que hay otro sonido, pero no es así.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo, la "h" sola no represente sonido alguno, así como una "y" solita y desamparada tampoco nos aclara cuál es el sonido que representa, o lo mismo que le pasa a la "u", que a veces tampoco representa sonido alguno (tras las "q" o la "g")... y así con un montón de letras...


----------



## Calario

elmercredi said:
			
		

> La RAE dice, en la entrada de la H:
> 
> 1. f. Novena letra del abecedario español, y octava del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es hache. En la lengua general *no representa sonido alguno*. Suele aspirarse en la dicción de algunas zonas españolas y americanas y en determinadas voces de origen extranjero.
> 
> La aspiración sería parecida a la h inglesa, pero depende de las zonas.
> 
> Y Hienas se pronuncia "ienas". Al hablar rápido se suelen juntar las palabras y puede parecer que hay otro sonido, pero no es así.


 
Pregunta: si se dice "ienas" ¿por qué no es correcto decir "jirafas e ienas"? por favor, explícalo.


----------



## elmercredi

*e**2**.*(Del lat. _et_).*1.* conj. copulat. Era u. por _y,_ a la cual sustituye hoy, para evitar el hiato, ante palabras que empiezan por _i_ o _hi._ _Juan e Ignacio. Padre e hijo._ No reemplaza a la _y_ en principio de interrogación o admiración, ni cuando la palabra siguiente empieza por _y_ o por la sílaba _hie._ _¿Y Ignacio?_ _¡Y Isidoro también comprometido!_ _Ocaña y Yepes._ _Tigre y hiena._

Normas lingüísticas, simplemente. Como eme antes de be.


----------



## Rayines

> Normas lingüísticas, simplemente. Como eme antes de be.


*Gracias, Elmercredi por proporcionárnoslas!*


----------



## Calario

Normas lingüisticas claro, pero ¡de pronunciación!
No se dice "Pepe y Ignacio" porque supone una cacofonía, igual que "Pepe o Óscar" , "la águila", son normas que sólo tienen sentido al convertir un texto en sonido, lo que no es, ni mucho menos, un asunto "simple", tal y como dices Rayines.
No hay que olvidar, que en primer lugar está la palabra hablada, el sonido, y que luego aparece la escritura para representar los sonidos de forma gráfica. Para que esto ocurra, se establecen una serie de reglas que convierten los sonidos (que son mucho más complejos de lo que crees) en gráficos, y esta conversión no es exacta ni perfecta, porque la palabra hablada siempre ha evolucionado mucho más rápidamente que la escrita.
Luego viene la segunda parte, que es convertir esos gráficos en sonidos, para lo que se crean otras reglas, que tiene que ver mucho con las primeras, pero que no son equivalentes. Al hacer esta conversión de gráficos a sonidos lo más probable es que se hayan perdido muchos matices del sonido original.
No existe ninguna regla de oro que traduzca exacta y fielmente la palabra hablada en escrita, y que luego permita volver a obtener la misma palabra hablada original.
Si lo llevamos a un extremo, casi se podría decir que la palabra hablada y la escrita son idiomas diferentes, y - tal y como ocurre con cualquier pareja de idiomas - se pierden muchos matices con la traducción.
La letra "h" está involucrada en unos cuantos sonidos que representan esos pequeños matices que se pierden... te pongo otro ejemplo ¿cómo pronuncias "deshuesar"? ¿igual que desuesar?
Saca conclusiones...


----------



## Outsider

elmercredi said:
			
		

> *e**2**.*(Del lat. _et_).*1.* conj. copulat. Era u. por _y,_ a la cual sustituye hoy, para evitar el hiato, ante palabras que empiezan por _i_ o _hi._ _Juan e Ignacio. Padre e hijo._ No reemplaza a la _y_ en principio de interrogación o admiración, ni cuando la palabra siguiente empieza por _y_ o por la sílaba _hie._ _¿Y Ignacio?_ _¡Y Isidoro también comprometido!_ _Ocaña y Yepes._ _Tigre y hiena._
> 
> Normas lingüísticas, simplemente. Como eme antes de be.


Hay otra posibilidad, y creo que es a eso que alude Calario: que se escriba _Tigre y hiena, Ocaña y Yepes,_ porque la segunda "i" y la segunda "y" en estas expresiones no se leen como vocales /i/, sino como consonantes (semivocales) /j/.

En el español, la conjunción "y" /i/ cambia para "e" /e/ antes de una palabra empezada por el sonido /i/ (el sonido, y no la letra!), para que no se repita la vocal. Pero esto no ocurre si se trata de otro sonido cualquier. En particular, no ocurre antes de la consonante /j/, aunque esta sea semejante a la vocal /i/, y mismo un alófono de /i/ en algunos casos.


----------



## Rayines

> ni mucho menos, un asunto simple, tal y como dices Rayines.


*No, por supuesto.....el simple estaba en la cita, pero, claro....quedó como de mi boca. Lo que quise resaltar es que Mercredi nos proporcíonó la norma. Más allá de los usos, creo que viene bien recordarlas!(No puse comillas porque es imposible editarlas)*


----------



## Calario

Es que no se trata de una norma como la m antes de b, que sólo es ortográfica, sino que se trata de una norma de pronunciación.


----------



## elmercredi

Pero, en definitiva, no creeis que las normas ortográficas (excepto las que vienen por tradición histórica, como b/v), vienen de la pronunciación, y ésta a su vez de la lengua escrita? Pienso que actualmente la lengua oral y la escrita van juntitas de la mano (bueno, tanto no), y por eso el idioma evoluciona mucho menos.


----------



## ampurdan

sergio11 said:
			
		

> A mí también me enseñaron en la escuela que el abecedario tenía las letras ch, ll y rr, lo cual siempre me había parecido una barrabasada, por más que lo hubiera decidido la Real Academia o quienquiera que fuese. Que son dos letras, no cabe la menor duda a menos que te tapes los ojos. El haber decidido la Academia cambiar a lo normal como todo el mundo me pareció la decisión más acertada que tomaron en toda su existencia.
> 
> Que los sonidos que se articulan deban ser expresados por una letra o dos letras, es completamente otro cantar. A mi parecer, un idioma debe ser tal que cada letra exprese un solo sonido, y que cada letra escrita se pronuncie como tal.
> 
> Así, la ch debería tener *una* letra que la expresara siempre igual, o se deberían pronunciar la c y la h por separado, la ll se debería pronunciar como una doble l, como en italiano, o si se quiere pronunciar "elie" se debería escribir así.
> 
> Un ejemplo de un idioma que tiene todo tergiversado o trastocado es el inglés. Tiene muchas letras que se pronuncian de mil maneras distintas, letras que tienen dos sonidos en uno, grupos de varias letras que se pronuncian como una sola, etc. Yo considero esas lenguas como lenguas dobles: una lengua escrita y una lengua hablada: uno escribe table pero dice teibl, escribe eye pero dice ai, y escribe I y también dice ai, escribe always pero dice oluei<z>, escribe mother pero dice madr, y miles de ejemplos como éstos. Si seguimos hablando descuidadamente, y cada uno y cada país se inventa sus propias pronunciaciones y términos locales, poco a poco el español se va a convertir en uno de estos idiomas dobles, o peor, en varios de esos idiomas dobles.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pues lo de convertirse en un "idioma doble", como dices, no lo veo tan terrible. Al fin y al cabo, los anglófonos se las componen bastante bien.

Por otra parte, ten en cuenta que precisamente son algunas de estas "dobleces" las que mantienen unida la escritura del idioma. Puesto que en España, zancadilla y cereal deberían seguir escritas así, mientras que en el resto de países hispanohablantes deberían escribir "sancadilla y sereal" (sino "sankadilla i sereal").


----------



## sergio11

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Pues lo de convertirse en un "idioma doble", como dices, no lo veo tan terrible. Al fin y al cabo, los anglófonos se las componen bastante bien.
> 
> Por otra parte, ten en cuenta que precisamente son algunas de estas "dobleces" las que mantienen unida la escritura del idioma. Puesto que en España, zancadilla y cereal deberían seguir escritas así, mientras que en el resto de países hispanohablantes deberían escribir "sancadilla y sereal" (sino "sankadilla i sereal").


Estoy de acuerdo contigo.  Y el mantener unida la escritura del idioma lo considero importante.  Por eso no estoy muy de acuerdo con las reformas ortográficas.   

La máxima expresión de esto, es decir, de la unidad del idioma escrito pese a diferencias del lenguaje oral, sería el idioma chino, que pese a que tiene varios idiomas orales completamente distintos, todos tienen una escritura común, tal que, aunque la gente no se entienda hablando, no tiene ningún problema para entenderse por escrito, todos pueden leer los carteles de las calles, los diarios, los documentos, los libros y todo lo demás. 

Y como dije antes, pese a que digo todas estas cosas del idioma inglés y me quejo de todas sus idiosincrasias, sigo pensando que es uno de los mejores idiomas, y como dices tú, lo que muchas veces se percibe como un defecto, es en realidad una ventaja. 

Saludos


----------



## Calario

Mi opinión es que el lenguaje oral y el escrito son dos lenguajes diferentes (si queréis, dialectos del mismo idioma), con unas reglas de traducción entre uno y otro, en las que se pierden matices tan importantes como la entonación.


----------



## ampurdan

Outsider said:
			
		

> Hay otra posibilidad, y creo que es a eso que alude Calario: que se escriba _Tigre y hiena, Ocaña y Yepes,_ porque la segunda "i" y la segunda "y" en estas expresiones no se leen como vocales /i/, sino como consonantes (semivocales) /j/.
> 
> En el español, la conjunción "y" /i/ cambia para "e" /e/ antes de una palabra empezada por el sonido /i/ (el sonido, y no la letra!), para que no se repita la vocal. Pero esto no ocurre si se trata de otro sonido cualquier. En particular, no ocurre antes de la consonante /j/, aunque esta sea semejante a la vocal /i/, y mismo un alófono de /i/ en algunos casos.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Outsider, esa es la razón. Por otra parte, yo siempre había oído llamar a [j] y [w], semiconsonantes, así como existen las semivocales "Cairo" y "eutanasia".

Un saludo.


----------



## Alundra

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Outsider, esa es la razón. Por otra parte, yo siempre había oído llamar a [j] y [w], semiconsonantes, así como existen las semivocales "Cairo" y "eutanasia".
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Yo también estoy de acuerdo.

Aunque creo que el sonido lo producen las "ies" nunca las "haches".

Pero sólo es una opinión...
Alundra.


----------



## Calario

Ni las ies ni las haches producen sonidos, los producimos nosotros al leer las letras y aplicar la reglas de pronunciación, y esas reglas no siempre están claras. 

Para que veas cómo modifica el sonido la h, te puedo poner el ejemplo de la "ch" o el de "deshuesar":

¿Dices "desuesar" como en "desuso"? ¿o haces una pronunciación distinta? creo que en este caso, la modificación la provoca la "h".

Tampoco me vale si me dices que el sonido modificado se produce por "ue", porque suenan diferentes en "deshuesar" que en "resuello" y si te fijas, las letras involucradas son "eshue" y "esue", así que ¡la diferencia está en la humilde "h"! que no es tan muda como parece ¿no?


----------



## Alundra

¿Como pronuncias tu deshuso y desuso? Muy diferente????

Yo creo que lo único que aquí juegan son los diptongos...

La H en general, (para mí) no suena.

 Si para tí es sonora, yo no te lo discuto, cada uno es libre de pensar como más guste..  es más, en la RAE creo que tampoco lo tienen muy claro... pero supongo que para eso está la diferencia de opiniones.. 


En realidad, este hilo me ha resultado muy, pero que muy interesante... y tengo que reconocer que he aprendido muchísimo.

Os lo agradezco, sois todos superiores.  
Un saludete.
Alundra.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Try to express in Esperanto (or in many other languages, for that matter) what you can express in English idioms! Absolutely impossible.


In natural languages, great expressiveness is achieved by means of idioms. Idioms are colorful expressions which mean something other than they appear to mean. Idioms make a language very rich, but they present an enormous obstacle to non-native speakers. Esperanto achieves its great expressiveness in an entirely different way, one that not only does not add to a student's learning burden, but actually reduces it.

http://members.aol.com/sylvanz/gv9.htm


----------



## Calario

Alundra said:
			
		

> ¿Como pronuncias tu deshuso y desuso? Muy diferente????
> 
> Yo creo que lo único que aquí juegan son los diptongos...
> 
> La H en general, (para mí) no suena.
> 
> Si para tí es sonora, yo no te lo discuto, cada uno es libre de pensar como más guste..  es más, en la RAE creo que tampoco lo tienen muy claro... pero supongo que para eso está la diferencia de opiniones..
> 
> 
> En realidad, este hilo me ha resultado muy, pero que muy interesante... y tengo que reconocer que he aprendido muchísimo.
> 
> Os lo agradezco, sois todos superiores.
> Un saludete.
> Alundra.


 
Hola Alundra:

"Desuso" y "Deshuso" se pronuncirían igual ¿dónde está el diptongo del que hablas? ¿que es "deshuso"?

Te repito la pregunta ¿cuál es la diferencia en la pronunciación de "Resuello" y "Deshueso"? la "h" ¿no? ¿o es que ves alguna otra diferencia que justifique la diferente pronunciación de R-*esue*-llo y D-*eshue*-so?

Lo de que la "h" es sonora o no lo es, es una discusión totalmente absurda, porque ninguna letra "suena", lo que suenan son los sonidos que aplicamos a los conjuntos de letras. Lo que es un error garrafal es pensar que la pobre h - como sostiene alguien en este foro - no tiene ninguna función fonética.

No se trata ni de lo que opine yo o de lo pienses tú ¿no crees?

Y si para tí la H - en general - no suena ¿qué haces con las "ch"? ¿llamas "orcata de cufa" a la famosa bebida valenciana?

Por el mismo razonamiento podría decirse que la "u" es generalmente muda, porque no suena detrás de la "q" o de la "g" (a no ser que lleve diéresis) ¿es la pobre "h" es menos que la "u"? ¡eso es racismo alfabético!


----------



## Outsider

Calario said:
			
		

> Lo de que la "h" es sonora o no lo es, es una discusión totalmente absurda, porque ninguna letra "suena", lo que suenan son los sonidos que aplicamos a los conjuntos de letras. Lo que es un error garrafal es pensar que la pobre h - como sostiene alguien en este foro - no tiene ninguna función fonética.


Creo que nadie aquí ha dicho eso. Lo que se ha dicho es que la _h_ no tiene un sonido propio, que no es lo mismo.



			
				Calario said:
			
		

> Por el mismo razonamiento podría decirse que la "u" es generalmente muda, porque no suena detrás de la "q" o de la "g" (a no ser que lleve diéresis) ¿es la pobre "h" es menos que la "u"?


En la mayor parte de las palabras, la _u_ no viene detrás de _g_ ni _q_. Puede confirmarlo mirando cualquier texto.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Calario said:
			
		

> Hola Alundra:
> 
> Te repito la pregunta ¿cuál es la diferencia en la pronunciación de "Resuello" y "Deshueso"? la "h" ¿no? ¿o es que ves alguna otra diferencia que justifique la diferente pronunciación de R-*esue*-llo y D-*eshue*-so?
> 
> Lo de que la "h" es sonora o no lo es, es una discusión totalmente absurda, porque ninguna letra "suena", lo que suenan son los sonidos que aplicamos a los conjuntos de letras. Lo que es un error garrafal es pensar que la pobre h - como sostiene alguien en este foro - no tiene ninguna función fonética.


 
Creo que la diferencia de pronunciación no es tanto por la h como porque en la mente del hablante percibe tanto _des-_ como _-hueso_ como unidades sigificativas por sí mismas. Y también por el hecho de que hueso suele pronunciarse como _güeso_, con una _u _más cerrada



			
				Calario said:
			
		

> No se trata ni de lo que opine yo o de lo pienses tú ¿no crees?
> 
> Y si para tí la H - en general - no suena ¿qué haces con las "ch"? ¿llamas "orcata de cufa" a la famosa bebida valenciana?
> 
> Por el mismo razonamiento podría decirse que la "u" es generalmente muda, porque no suena detrás de la "q" o de la "g" (a no ser que lleve diéresis) ¿es la pobre "h" es menos que la "u"? ¡eso es racismo alfabético!


Para mí sí es importante lo que opinéis ambos. Para mí la _ch _es un digrafo con su propio fonema asociado. La Horchata está muy rica XD, pero creo que las diferencias entre _c _y _ch _son indiscutibles, mientras que el sonido de la h me es más dudoso.

Un caso en el que creo que no hay diferencias significativas es en *ahor*a y en *aor*ta (salvo por el sonido de la _r_ antes de _a_ o de _t_).


----------



## Calario

Outsider said:
			
		

> Creo que nadie aquí ha dicho eso. Lo que se ha dicho es que la _h_ no tiene un sonido propio, que no es lo mismo.
> 
> En la mayor parte de las palabras, la _u_ no viene detrás de _g_ ni _q_. Puede confirmarlo mirando cualquier texto.


 
¿Cómo me recomiendas que haga el recuento? ¿comparando el número de "u" que no suenan con las que suenan en todas las palabras que forman las entradas del diccionario? ¿o contándolas en un texto significativo?

Por favor... ¿qué necesidad hay de decir generalidades del tipo "la h no suena" "la h es muda"? sobre todo a personas extranjeras ¿no creeís que eso es dar información errónea? 

Si preguntan ¿Como se dice la "h" de "almohada"? pues se explica que esa "h" no suena y ya está, pero no es correcto decir que la "h" nunca suena...

Si te preguntan como se dicen la u de "guerra", pues lo mismo, se explica que esa "u" no suena y ya vale, no es necesario enviar mensajes falsos ¿no os parece?

Si te dicen que la "h" nunca suena, puedes acabar diciendo "Me gusta el cocolate con curros y las aceitunas desuesadas".


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Yo le diría a alguien que está aprendiendo español:

"La h no suena, la ch suena como...".

Me parece lo más didáctico.


----------



## Calario

¡Otra cosa!

Si sacamos a colación las reglas para recitar versos (y eso es algo que tiene muuuuuuuuuuucho que ver con la pronunciación) sabéis que algunos sonidos de palabras se unen ¿no? por ejemplo, en "los humos" se une el sonido de la "s" de "los" con el de la "u" de "humos", pero en "los huesos" no se unen estos sonidos, sin embargo, en "los unos" tendríamos otra vez esta unión ¿por qué? me podéis decir que esto le ocurre al diptongo "ue", pero - si os fijáis - todas las palabras que comienzan con el sonido "ue", se escriben con "h", es decir, tenemos un sonido para "ue" y otro para "hue" ¡la fonética del castellano es más rica que lo que muchos piensan!


----------



## ampurdan

Calario said:
			
		

> ¡Otra cosa!
> 
> Si sacamos a colación las reglas para recitar versos (y eso es algo que tiene muuuuuuuuuuucho que ver con la pronunciación) sabéis que algunos sonidos de palabras se unen ¿no? por ejemplo, en "los humos" se une el sonido de la "s" de "los" con el de la "u" de "humos", pero en "los huesos" no se unen estos sonidos, sin embargo, en "los unos" tendríamos otra vez esta unión ¿por qué? me podéis decir que esto le ocurre al diptongo "ue", pero - si os fijáis - todas las palabras que comienzan con el sonido "ue", se escriben con "h", es decir, tenemos un sonido para "ue" y otro para "hue" ¡la fonética del castellano es más rica que lo que muchos piensan!


 
No se unen porque el "hue-" de "hueso" y de "huevo" es, como tu bien dices, un diftongo (creciente) en el que el primer componente es una semiconsonante, de sonido [w], aunque muchos hablantes lo velaricen un poco [(g)w]. Puede que sea esa velarización la razón de la hache. Hay que concederle a Calario que puede tener una mínima función fonética, que sospecho que no deja de estar ligada al pasado etimológico. Algunos pueden pronunciar [deswesar], como [resweyo], otros [des wesar] con una especie de "glottal stop" germánico y otros incluso [des(g)wesar]. 

De todas formas, no creo que sea un despropósito decirles llanamente a los extranjeros que la "hache no suena", haciendo las precisiones de que se usa para conseguir el sonido [t$] acompañado de la "c".


----------



## Outsider

ampurdan said:
			
		

> No se unen porque el "hue-" de "hueso" y de "huevo" es, como tu bien dices, un diftongo (creciente) en el que el primer componente es una semiconsonante, de sonido [w], aunque muchos hablantes lo velaricen un poco [(g)w]. Puede que sea esa velarización la razón de la hache.


Creo que no ha sido así. Según este texto de la R.A.E. (pdf, nota 15, página 12), los impresores antiguos adoptaran el costumbre de escribir _h_ antes de _u_ en el inicio de palabras empezadas por diptongo para indicar que la _u_ se pronunciaba /w/, y no /b/. Es que en eses tiempos todavía no se distinguía _u_ de _v_ en la escrita. 

Aunque la referida nota no lo diga, me parece que por la misma razón deben de ter añadido _h_ antes de _i_ a las palabras empezadas por diptongo _(h)ia-, (h)ie-, (h)io-, (h)iu-_, para indicar que la _i_ se leía /j/, y no /x/. Se trata, por tanto, de una mera convención ortográfica con el intuito de clarificar el sonido de la _u_ y de la _i_. O sea, la _h_ no pretendía representar un sonido independiente antes del diptongo. 



			
				Calario said:
			
		

> ¿Cómo me recomiendas que haga el recuento? ¿comparando el número de "u" que no suenan con las que suenan en todas las palabras que forman las entradas del diccionario? ¿o contándolas en un texto significativo?


Cualquier de eses caminos te dará la misma respuesta: que la _u_ tiene sonido(s) propio(s) y que, en la mayoría de las veces, sí se pronuncia.



			
				Calario said:
			
		

> Por favor... ¿qué necesidad hay de decir generalidades del tipo "la h no suena" "la h es muda"? sobre todo a personas extranjeras ¿no creeís que eso es dar información errónea?


Siento, pero no estoy convencido de que sea una información erronea decir que la "h" no suena.

Es verdad que as veces hace parte del dígrafo "ch", estando por tanto asociada a un sonido. ¡Pero no lo representa por sí sóla! Es el dígrafo entero que corresponde a un sonido.

Este facto no es extraordinario para los hablantes de inglés, por ejemplo, cuya lengua también tiene los dígrafos "ch", "sh" y "th". A pesar de esto, me parece que los maestros de inglés no dudan en decir que _la "h" suena como una aspiración en inglés_. Aunque no sea siempre correcto, ocurre en la mayoría de los casos. Las excepciones se dan generalmente cuando la letra hace parte de un dígrafo.


----------



## ampurdan

Outsider said:
			
		

> Creo que no ha sido así. Según este texto de la R.A.E. (pdf, nota 15, página 12), los impresores antiguos adoptaran el costumbre de escribir _h_ antes de _u_ en el inicio de palabras empezadas por diptongo para indicar que la _u_ se pronunciaba /w/, y no /b/. Es que en eses tiempos todavía no se distinguía _u_ de _v_ en la escrita.
> 
> Aunque la referida nota no lo diga, me parece que por la misma razón deben de ter añadido _h_ antes de _i_ a las palabras empezadas por diptongo _(h)ia-, (h)ie-, (h)io-, (h)iu-_, para indicar que la _i_ se leía /j/, y no /x/. Se trata, por tanto, de una mera convención ortográfica con el intuito de clarificar el sonido de la _u_ y de la _i_. O sea, la _h_ no pretendía representar un sonido independiente antes del diptongo.


 
Interesante aportación, sin duda debe de haber sido así por lo que respecta a _hue-_. Sin embargo, por lo que toca a _i_ quizá no funcione la misma teoría, puesto que por la época de las primeras impresiones todavía se escribía "x" el sonido de la actual "j". Sin embargo, esto que digo es sólo una duda, quizá la h- en algún momento donde la jota ya no se escribía "x", pero tampoco se escribía "j", sinó "i".

Por lo que respecta a las otras citas... No son mías!!!!!!!!!!!!! Son de Calario!!!!


----------



## Alundra

Calario said:
			
		

> Hola Alundra:
> 
> "Desuso" y "Deshuso" se pronuncian igual ¿dónde está el diptongo del que hablas? Creo que en la mayoría de tus mensajes. Me parece que llevamos ya bastantes mensajes hablando de diptongos, Calario. No creía tener que especificar.
> 
> ¿que es "deshuso"? deshuso, sólo fue un ejemplo como desuesar en uno de tus mensajes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> te pongo otro ejemplo ¿cómo pronuncias "deshuesar"? ¿igual que desuesar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué es desuesar?
> 
> 
> 
> Te repito la pregunta ¿cuál es la diferencia en la pronunciación de "Resuello" y "Deshueso"? la "h" ¿no? ¿o es que ves alguna otra diferencia que justifique la diferente pronunciación de R-*esue*-llo y D-*eshue*-so?
> 
> Lo de que la "h" es sonora o no lo es, es una discusión totalmente absurda, porque ninguna letra "suena", lo que suenan son los sonidos que aplicamos a los conjuntos de letras.
> Calario, creo que eso lo entendemos todos en este foro, cuando alguien me dice que una letra suena, puedo entender que se refiere al sonido que se produce en nuestra garganta, ó boca, ó donde quieras, cuando la pronunciamos.
> 
> Lo que es un error garrafal es pensar que la pobre h - como sostiene alguien en este foro - no tiene ninguna función fonética.
> 
> Yo no he dicho eso, creo que todas y cada una de las letras tiene su función, se pronuncie ó no se pronuncie.
> 
> No se trata ni de lo que opine yo o de lo pienses tú ¿no crees?
> Yo creo que cada uno tenemos nuestra propia opinión, y que es muy difícil cambiarla (aunque no imposible), pero que también debemos respetarla.
> 
> Y si para tí la H - en general - no suena ¿qué haces con las "ch"? ¿llamas "orcata de cufa" a la famosa bebida valenciana?
> 
> Ya te comenté en otros mensajes, para mí la Ch es otra letra más (dentro del abecedario). No tienen la misma pronunciación, porque no son la misma letra. (Ó dígrafo, si te refieres al sonido particularmente)
> 
> Por el mismo razonamiento podría decirse que la "u" es generalmente muda, porque no suena detrás de la "q" o de la "g" (a no ser que lleve diéresis) ¿es la pobre "h" es menos que la "u"? ¡eso es racismo alfabético!
> No creo que tengan nada que ver.
> La u se pronuncia siempre a menos que vaya precedida por g (sin diéresis) ó q, es otra regla más. No veo el problema racista por ningún sitio.
Click to expand...

 

Un saludete.
Alundra.


----------



## Fonεtiks

Alundra said:
			
		

> ¿Como pronuncias tu deshuso y desuso? Muy diferente???? La H en general, (para mí) no suena.
> Alundra.


 
Claro que no suena, pero si te pones a analizar esto:



			
				Calario said:
			
		

> "deshuesar" ¿Dices "desuesar" como en "desuso"? ¿o haces una pronunciación distinta? creo que en este caso, la modificación la provoca la "h".


 
Buen ejemplo para darse cuenta que la h sí produce modificación!

deshielo /desjelo/ vs desierto /desierto/ o /desjerto/


----------



## Outsider

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Por lo que respecta a las otras citas... No son mías!!!!!!!!!!!!! Son de Calario!!!!


¡Perdón! Lo he corregido. 



			
				ampurdan said:
			
		

> Interesante aportación, sin duda debe de haber sido así por lo que respecta a _hue-_. Sin embargo, por lo que toca a _i_ quizá no funcione la misma teoría, puesto que por la época de las primeras impresiones todavía se escribía "x" el sonido de la actual "j". Sin embargo, esto que digo es sólo una duda, quizá la h- en algún momento donde la jota ya no se escribía "x", pero tampoco se escribía "j", sinó "i".


He intentado encontrar algo en la Internet sobre las grafías como _hie-_, pero sin suceso. 

Las letras "i" y "j" fueran intercambiables hasta pocos siglos atrás. Fíjese.


----------



## Calario

Se debe respetar a las personas, no a las opiniones; si hiciéramos ésto último, se acabarían las discusiones.

Creo que el error está en confundir las letras con los sonidos, el tan repetido soniquete de que el español se lee como se escribe nos lleva a identificar sonidos con letras aisladas, lo que es una generalización errónea. Un ejemplo de este error es decir que "ch" o "ll" son una letra, cuando salta a simpre vista que son dos (por eso se dice "dígrafo" ¿no?). 

Hay muchos ejemplos en los que una letra tiene varios sonidos y que varios sonidos se aplican a una letra, así como casos en los que grupos de letras tiene varios sonidos posibles.

Actualmente, existen muchos sistemas de síntesis de voz que convierten textos en palabras aplicando reglas. Aparte de la mayor o menor calidad que pueda tener el sonido, la gran diferencia reside en la colección de sonidos que puede generar el sistema y en las reglas que esocgen y combinan esos sonidos para realizar la conversión.

Los primeros sistemas disponían de conjuntos de reglas básicas y de sonidos rudimentarios, por lo que se obtenía una voz monónota y a veces ininteligible.

En seguida se vió que no era tan sencillo como asignar un sonido a cada letra, sino que se debía comenzar a asignar sonidos a grupos de letras, e incluso a palabras completas. De esta manera se conseguía una pronunciación natural de las palabras.

Luego se añadieron las pausas provocadas por los signos de puntuación y la entonación adecuada para que la frase sonara más natural.

Uno de los casos más curiosos es el de los grupo de letras "hue", "hui" y "hie" (no pongo e "hie"), que se pronuncia de manera diferente al grupo "ue", la diferencia es muy sutil en la mayor parte de los casos, pero en algunos enorme, como os he indicado en algunos ejemplos.

Estaréis de acuerdo conmigo en que un sistema artificial que convierte textos en sonidos, sólo se puede apoyar en sus reglas  - y no en sus opiniones - para conseguir un efecto natural, y - de hecho - el mejor campo de pruebas para comprobar si las reglas de pronunciación de un idioma está bien definidas o no, es un sistema de este tipo.

No sé si estáis acostumbrados a leer en voz alta, porque cada vez menos gente lo hace, de ahí que no solamos ser ya muy expertos en la aplicación de las reglas, pero si tenéis la gran suerte de eneseñar a leer en voz alta a niños pequeños, os daréis cuenta de qué resultado se obtiene si sólo conocen las reglas básicas de lectura.

Por cierto ¿recordáis las lecciones que recibísteis de pequeños? ¿os enseñaron cuál era el sonido de la "m" o de la "p"? creo que no, lo que os enseñaron primero fue el nombre de cada letra y luego el sonido de cada grupo:

La "p" con la "a": "Pa"
La "p" con la "e": "Pe"
La "p" con la "i": "Pi"

En castellano, ninguna letra, salvo las vocales y la "y" tiene "sonido propio".


----------



## mandarina_82

la verdad que viendo tus ejemplos me has hecho pensar y creo que tienes razon parcialemnte, mi opinieno ahora es que a veces la h simplemente no suena y en otros caso si cumple una funcion que aunque no suene es darle ritmo a el sonido


----------



## ampurdan

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> Claro que no suena, pero si te pones a analizar esto:
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Calario*
> _"deshuesar" ¿Dices "desuesar" como en "desuso"? ¿o haces una pronunciación distinta? creo que en este caso, la modificación la provoca la "h".
> _
> 
> Buen ejemplo para darse cuenta que la h sí produce modificación!
> 
> deshielo /desjelo/ vs desierto /desierto/ o /desjerto/


 
Yo no conozco a nadie que pronuncie [desierto], es decir des-i-er-to. Siempre he oído [desjerto], es decir: de-sier-to.


----------



## Outsider

Calario said:
			
		

> Por cierto ¿recordáis las lecciones que recibísteis de pequeños? ¿os enseñaron cuál era el sonido de la "m" o de la "p"? creo que no, lo que os enseñaron primero fue el nombre de cada letra y luego el sonido de cada grupo:
> 
> La "p" con la "a": "Pa"
> La "p" con la "e": "Pe"
> La "p" con la "i": "Pi"
> 
> En castellano, ninguna letra, salvo las vocales y la "y" tiene "sonido propio".


En China, se usa un sistema de escrita logográfica. A veces, un símbolo representa una palabra entera. ¡¿Quiere esto decir que no hay sílabas en la lengua china?!

Calario, el español, como las demás lenguas europeas, se escribe con un alfabeto, y no con un silabario. Está implícito en este facto que a cada letra se asocia (en general) un sonido (que puede variar según factores diversos).

Leer por sílabas puede ser una manera más eficaz de enseñar a los niños a escribiren, pero no impide que haya una correspondencia entre sonidos y letras, no sólamente entre sílabas y sonidos (o palabras y sonidos). 

Además, la "misma palabra" puede ser pronunciada de modos un poco distintos en tipos de frase distintas (declarativa vs. interrogativa vs. exclamativa, por ejemplo), o según el estado emocional del individuo, o su dialecto, o su auditorio. Pero no imagino que digas que cada una de esas formas distintas de pronunciar cada palabra es una entidad lingüística diferente, y que por tanto las palabras "no tienen sonido propio", sólo las frases... 

El propio alfabeto fonético internacional, y los diversos alfabetos _fonémicos_ usados por los linguistas son correspondencias entre letras y sonidos, no entre sílabas y sonidos.

Me parece que complicas desnecesariamente lo que puede ser más simple.


Sea como fuere, para que no se pierda de mira el tópico que discutíamos...



			
				Calario said:
			
		

> Por cierto ¿recordáis las lecciones que recibísteis de pequeños? ¿os enseñaron cuál era el sonido de la "m" o de la "p"? creo que no, lo que os enseñaron primero fue el nombre de cada letra y luego el sonido de cada grupo:
> 
> La "p" con la "a": "Pa"
> La "p" con la "e": "Pe"
> La "p" con la "i": "Pi"
> 
> En castellano, ninguna letra, salvo las vocales y la "y" tiene "sonido propio".


¿Y cómo te han enseñado a leer "ha", "he", "hi"...? ¿Diferentemente de "a", "e", "i"...?


----------



## ampurdan

Calario said:
			
		

> Creo que el error está en confundir las letras con los sonidos, el tan repetido soniquete de que el español se lee como se escribe nos lleva a identificar sonidos con letras aisladas, lo que es una generalización errónea. Un ejemplo de este error es decir que "ch" o "ll" son una letra, cuando salta a simpre vista que son dos (por eso se dice "dígrafo" ¿no?).


 

Es opinable. La RAE ahora dice que son dos, antes decía que eran una. Es cuestión de qué es más práctico. Yo creo que es mejor considerar que son dos; pero me decanto por ello por CONVENCIÓN, no porque una verdad empíricamente constatable me lo haga evidente. (A no ser que definamos una letra como un trazo de tinta ininterrumpido. Pero en este caso, tendremos que convenir en esta definición, ¿no es así?).





			
				Calario said:
			
		

> Uno de los casos más curiosos es el de los grupo de letras "hue", "hui" y "hie" (no pongo e "hie"), que se pronuncia de manera diferente al grupo "ue", la diferencia es muy sutil en la mayor parte de los casos, pero en algunos enorme, como os he indicado en algunos ejemplos.



"DesHUEsa" y "resUElla" a mí me suenan exactamente igual. Puede que alguien haga una pausa entre “des” y “huesa” (llevado por la idea de que se trata de una palabra compuesta), que alguien velarice el sonido [w], pero yo me siento libre de no hacer ninguna de ambas cosas. 

El hecho de conservar la hache en el primer caso es meramente etimológico. Antiguamente, para de evitar la confusión con el sonido de "v", como Outsider ha apuntado más arriba, ueso, podía ser leído: veso, porque en Europa no aparecieron las grafías de "j" y "v" hasta, creo, el siglo XVIII, antes se escribían respectivamente, “i” y “u”. 




			
				Calario said:
			
		

> En castellano, ninguna letra, salvo las vocales y la "y" tiene "sonido propio".



Creo que aquí cometes tu tan repetido error de confundir “letras” con “sonidos”. En ese caso, ni las vocales ni la “y” tienen sonido propio. En efecto, ninguna letra “suena” por sí misma, es el sistema lingüístico quien les otorga un sonido. Es cierto; pero cuando decimos que una letra “suena”, nos referimos precisamente a eso, suena en el sistema de la lengua. 

El sistema de la lengua no otorga ninguna virtualidad fonética diferenciadora a la grafía “h”, salvo cuando sigue a la “c”, para producir un sonido distinto al que normalmente produce las combinaciones de “c”. Es una forma de decirlo, pero creo que decir que la “hache no suena, en general” no es un despropósito. Luego se puede matizar la virtualidad de esta letra en el sistema de la lengua. Pero insisto: hueso y *ueso, si existiese, deberían pronunciarse igual. Si alguien velariza hueso, también debe velarizar *ueso. Así, whisky, a veces también es pronunciado güisqui (que, de hecho, es la ortografía oficial de la palabra), sin que medie ninguna hache en la palabra. Es mi opinión, quizá debería escuchar a más gente y ver si existe una especie de aspiración en hueso que no había advertido.

Un saludo.


----------



## Calario

Hay que distinguir entre las sílabas escritas y las sílabas habladas, porque no siempre se corresponden; vuelvo a hacer referencia a las normas para medir versos, con las que el a veces dos sílabas se unen.

Está claro que se escribe con un alfabeto, y que se lee también el alfabeto, pero tambíén es un hecho irrefutable que el lenguaje hablado y el escrito son idependientes. Digo que es un hecho irrefutable porque los analfabetos pueden hablar y escuchar, y los sordomudos pueden leer y escribir (aunque a veces con mucho esfuerzo).
Que sean independientes no quiere decir que no haya reglas de traducción de uno a otro y viceversa.

Los alfabetos fonéticos nos dan un conjunto para representar sonidos y la forma correcta de emplearlos es escribir junto a una palabra la forma en que se pronuncia usando ese alfabeto fonético. Supongo que esto lo habrás visto en los diccionarios ¿no? te indican la pronunciación DE CADA PALABRA COMPLETA.

Claro que me han enseñado las reglas de la "h", así como me han enseñado que no se dice "desielo" para hablar del deshielo, y que hay que cambiar la "y" por la "e" cuando la palabra siguiente empieza por el sonido "i" (lo que no es el caso de las palabras que empiezan por "hie"), o que después del sonido de la "n" nunca se dice la "r" sino la "rr", etc.


----------



## Alundra

Calario said:
			
		

> Se debe respetar a las personas, no a las opiniones; si hiciéramos ésto último, se acabarían las discusiones.


 
*respetar. (De respectar).*
*1. tr. Tener respeto, veneración, acatamiento.*
*2. tr. Tener miramiento (? respeto, atención*

*respeto.* 
(Del lat. _respectus_, atención, consideración).*1.* m. Veneración, acatamiento que se hace a alguien.*2.* m. Miramiento, consideración, deferencia.

*miramiento.* *1.* m. Acción de mirar, atender o considerar algo. (¿Una opinión?)
*2.* m. Respeto, atención y circunspección que se observan al ejecutar una acción o se guardan a una persona.

*deferencia.* (Del lat. _deferens, -entis_, deferente).*1.* f. Adhesión al dictamen o proceder ajeno, por respeto o por excesiva moderación.*2.* f. Muestra de respeto o de cortesía.*3.* f. Conducta condescendiente.

*dictamen.* (Del lat. _dictamen_).*1.* m. Opinión y juicio que se forma o emite sobre algo. 

Yo creo que el verbo respetar, se puede utilizar también muy ampliamente, no sólo refiriéndose a las personas.  

Alundra.


----------



## Calario

Ampurdan, por favor ¿cuál es la explicación, entonces, para la regla de la "y"? (la de las jirafas y hienas)


----------



## Outsider

Ésta me ha parecido buena, a mí y a más dos foreros.


----------



## Fonεtiks

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Yo no conozco a nadie que pronuncie [desierto], es decir des-i-er-to. Siempre he oído [desjerto], es decir: de-sier-to.


 
Pues algunos aquí dicen pronunciar /ierba/ y no /jerba/. Diptongos forzados?

Un simple ejemplo de cómo la fonética española cambia tanto es con la n


----------



## ampurdan

Calario said:
			
		

> Ampurdan, por favor ¿cuál es la explicación, entonces, para la regla de la "y"? (la de las jirafas y hienas)


 
Buenas, CALARIO. No dices jirafas e hienas, porque el sonido de "hie-" no es el sonido de la VOCAL "i-" ni de "hi-", esto es: _; es el de una SEMICONSONANTE ([j]), que se puede representar "hie-" como en "hienas", "hia-", como en "hiato", etc. o se puede representar "y-", como en "yogur". Puede que incluso devenga una consonante en la pronunciación argentina. Al desaparecer la vocal, desaparece la cacofonía, que era la razón de mantener la "e" como conjunción copulativa, en lugar de la "y".

FONETICS, Precisamente porque es una semiconsonante (parte integrante de un diptongo), no puede constituir una sílaba independiente. No podrías separarla: hi-e-na; sinó hie-na. No hay tres sílabas en la palabra, sinó dos. Asimismo, aunque en el interior de la palabra, de-sier-to [desjerto], con diptongo. Pronunciar [desierto], des-i-er-to, sería un hiato. Sí, un hiato forzado (sólo justificable en poesía, por razones de métrica, se escribiría así: desïerto, con diéresis sobre la i). Puede que haya gente que lo pronuncie así, pero no es la pronunciación estándar del idioma (lo demuestra es que no se podría separar, a final de línea, desi-erto, sería incorrecto)._


----------



## Calario

Os propongo un ejercicio de imaginación:

Pensad que sois locutores de televisión y tenéis que ir leyendo lo que va apareciendo en una pantalla (como suele ocurrir en la realidad).

Normalmente aparecen frases completas para poder leerlas correctamente, pero imaginad que sólo fuera necesario pronuciar bien cada palabra.

Si aparece la palabra completa, es muy fácil leerla correctamente, pero si aparece cada vez sólo una letra, es imposible pronunciarla bien; por ejemplo:

Si aparece "Buenos", es mu fácil para el locutor decir bien la palabra, pero si aparece primero una "B", luego una "U", etc. el locutor no podría leer bien esa palabra ¿no?

Una solución intermedia sería que fueran apareciendo las sílabas completas una a una, esto mejoraría mucho, pero no serviría del todo, porque no se sabría cuál es la sílaba tónica.

Creo, que para poder pronunciar bien una palabra tenemos que leerla completamente, si no no es posible. Y creo que esto es lo que hacemos cuando leemos en voz alta, vemos la palabra completa, y buscamos en el cerebro la pronunciación de esa palabra, realmente no vamos interpretando sílaba a sílaba, a no ser que la palabra sea desconocida ¿no os parece? creo que si os pido de que digáis "arbol", casi todos diréis "árbol", aunque la palabra escrita tuviera otra pronunciación.

Creo que las normas de pronunciación no reflejan lo que realmente hacemos las personas cuando leemos.

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Outsider

¿A qué normas de pronunciación te refieres?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Calario said:
			
		

> Creo que las normas de pronunciación no reflejan lo que realmente hacemos las personas cuando leemos.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?


Creo que debes distinguir fonemas de alófonos. Los fonemas son un modelo, una abstracción. Cuando se dice que la lengua española es muy fonética, o abusando de esta idea, que la lengua española se habla como se escribe, estamos queriendo decir que el alfabeto de la lengua española tiene fácil (o al menos más que en otras lenguas) traslación a otro completamente fonético. Pero los fonemas no representan un sólo sonido. Son los alófonos _cada una de las variantes que se dan en la pronunciación de un mismo fonema, según la posición de este en la palabra o sílaba, según el carácter de los fonemas vecinos, etc.; p. ej., la b oclusiva de tumbo y la fricativa de tubo son *alófonos* del fonema /b/. _Pero la letra b del alfabeto español corresponde con el fonema /b/ siempre. Y esto, según mi opinión, es una de las cosas que facilita el aprendizaje del español (no que lo convierta en fácil, pero sí que lo facilita). 

Si ahora tuviera que expresarme leyendo letra a letra, tienes razón, creo que no podría emitir fácilmente los alófonos necesarios. De la misma manera que no se puede sintetizar voz artificial de calidad atendiendo a criterios puramente fonéticos, como bien tú ya señalaste, sino criterios alofónicos. Debemos destacar, no obstante, que es probable que aun así se me entendiera mucho mejor al realizar el experimento en español que si un nativo inglés, por ejemplo, lo hiciera en su propia lengua, pues el español es un idioma fuertemente fonético.


----------



## sergio11

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo, Calario, Fonetiks y Ampurdan (sin desmerecer a ninguno de los demás), debo deciros que me habéis enseñado muchísimo con vuestros postings en esta hebra. No sé si alguien se llevó la impresión de que nos íbamos por las ramas en la discusión (yo creo que no), pero que ha sido útil, lo ha sido, y muchísimo. Si tenéis algo más que aportar, lo leeré con interés. 

Saludos


----------



## Calario

Sólo por echar un poco más leña la fuego: creo que todo el mundo tiene bastante claro cómo "suenan" las letras C, D, L, M, I ó V ¿no? pero nadie leería "El siglo XIV" con los sonidos habituales de esas letras, ni tampoco como se leen habitualmente las siglas (que ese es otro asunto).

Creo que el acto de leer en voz alta es algo que tiene mucho que ver con la semántica del texto y que requiere más inteligencia de la que a simple vista pueda parecer.

También creo que la forma en que leemos los textos no es tan diferente a cómo se lee las letras chinas, porque me parece que interpretamos las palabras como bloques completos. La ventaja está en que es muy sencillo leer las palabras que no conocemos, y muy sencillo también (aunque un poquito más complicado) transcribirlas.

Esta interpetación es muy potente, porque podemos comprender juegos  de caracteres con diseños muy variados, aunque la fluidez de la lectura se puede llegar a resentir si el tipo es muy complicado o extraño.

Esta potencia en la interpretación nos permite leer los mensajes cortos SMS con bastante fluidez tras un corto periodo de adaptación, lo que me hace pensar que lo que nuestro cerebro hace es un reconocimiento del patrón que sigue cada palabra escrita y lo asocia a un sonido.

En esta línea de reconocimiento de patrones, también me resulta muy curiosa la teoría que circula por INTERNET de que si conservamos la primera y la última letra de una palabra, pero desordenamos el resto, el texto resulta prácticamente igual de comprensible:

                  ¿Pioeds edntener etsa fsare?


----------



## Fonεtiks

Clrao, tdoos la enomntdes, aquune cliomdpaco con paaarlbs lgaras.


----------



## elmercredi

Estoy de acuerdo en lo de que tenemos que entender la palabra para pronunciarla. Y todo es cuestión de adaptación. Calario ha puesto el ejemplo, (muy bueno) de los SMS. Algunos son completamente indescifrables para gente que no tenga movil, pero, sin embargo, el que lo ha mandado y el que lo ha recibido sí que sabrán lo que está escrito, porque ya lo habrán escrito otras veces. 
Y rectificaré: La H, salvo que esté precedida por una C, no suena. (Y, por cierto, los unicos sonidos de la C no son "z" o "k". ¿Y la "ch"?)


----------



## Cecilio

Hola a todos.

He estado leyendo las aportaciones de esta discusión y la verdad es que son muy interesantes. Quisiera aportar mi granito de arena.

La frase "El español se pronuncia como se escribe" es una verdad a medias. Mejor dicho: tiene sustento únicamente a nivel fonológico. La concordancia entre fonemas y grafemas está basada en normas claras y bastante simples.

Sin embargo, en el terreno de la fonética, las cosas distan mucho de ser así. Un ejemplo: ¿Cómo pronunciamos una frase como: "Ahora es la una y cuarto"? Sin duda, entre las vocales finales de palabra y las vocales al principìo de la siguiente se establece una unión muy particular, una unión en el nivel fonético. ¿Qué ocurre si le decimos a un estudiante inglés de español que pronuncie esa frase? ¿Será capaz de hacer esas uniones, asimilaciones o diptongos que a nosotros nos parecen tan naturales? Normalmente, le resultará muy difícil hacerlo bien, sobre todo a la velocidad de un hablante nativo de español. ¿Qué estamos pronunciando realmente cuando, en la lengua coloquial, decimos una frase como "La entrada está allí"? El hecho de que en español se hagan ese tipo de uniones o asimilaciones vocálicas entre palabras no significa que esos fenómenos se produzcan del mismo modo en otras lenguas. De hecho, en inglés o alemán, por ejemplo, la situación es bien distinta.

Por lo tanto, ¿hasta qué punto podemos decir que el español "se pronuncia como se escribe"? Que se lo digan a los extranjeros que aprenden nuestra lengua.


----------



## Paul Wessen

Buenos días a todos!
Me topé con este hilo justamente ahora, y encontré la discusión interesantísimo.  Aunque es algo viejo, ¿me permite añadir otra pregunta?

Si yo quería (por ejemplo) dar instrucciones a un hispanohablante  de "como  pronunciar mi apellido", y  quería darle ejemplos con ortografía hispaña,  ¿cuál de las posibilidades sería lo mejor?

*Hue*vos
*Jue*ves
*Gu*asón
*ue*sto

Muchas gracias de antemano.

------------  Paul


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Yo diría UESEN.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Paul Wessen said:
			
		

> Buenos días a todos!
> Me topé con este hilo justamente ahora, y encontré la discusión interesantísima. Aunque ya ha sido largamente debatido, ¿me permiten añadir otra pregunta?
> 
> Si yo quisiera (por ejemplo) dar instrucciones a un hispanohablante de "cómo pronunciar mi apellido", y quisiera darle ejemplos con ortografía hispana, ¿cuál de las posibilidades sería la mejor?
> 
> *Hue*vos
> *Jue*ves
> *Gu*asón
> *ue*sto
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> 
> ------------ Paul


_Huesen_ y _Uesen_ se pronuncia igual. Lo que ocurre es que las palabras que empiezan por _"ue" _van antecedidas de la letra_ "h". _Así que, de existir, dicha palabra se escribiría _"Huesen" _y no _"Uesen". _Yo me quedo, en principio, con éstas como más cercanas a la pronunciación real de su apellido. _"Güesen_" sería mi siguiente elección, pero añade matiz gutural que no está en la original. Definitivamente descartaría "Juesen", pues, como bien sabrá, la jota representa un fonema fricativo (raspa en la garganta) velar sordo muy alejado del original.

EDITADO: He supuesto que la pronunciación era inglesa. Por aquí se ha señalado que el apellido Wessen es de origen alemán.


----------



## Ilmo

iNo olvidéis la pronunciación del doble "s", Pedro y araceli!
Supongamos, que hay dos apellidos alemanes, no sólo Wessen sino tambien "Wesen".
En tal caso, ?cómo podríamos indicar que en "Wessen" el primer "e" es corto y el sonido "s" largo, mientras en "Wesen" el primer "e" es más largo y el sonido "s" corto?
Naturalmente, no estoy seguro que se use un apellido como "Wesen" en Alemania, pero al menos en el alemán hay palabras como "Leser" (=lector) y "besser" (=mejor) que tienen la misma diferencia entre sí.


----------



## ampurdan

Ilmo, en castellano no tenemos vocales cortas y largas, todas tienen la misma duración, así que la diferenciación es intraducible. Supongo que sí se nos puede explicar que "ss" suena como una "s" normal española, mientras que "s" intervocálica suena como la "z" inglesa, francesa, alemana, portuguesa, catalana...


----------



## Fonεtiks

/vεsn/

Para un hispanohablante esto supone muchos problemas. La vocal "v" no existe, tampoco "sn" final. Españolizado: /uεsen/, escrito "Huesen" para no sentir la antiestética de empezar con una "u", pero no creo "Güesen", no hay razón para poner el sonido g delante.

Si quieren la pronunciación alemana, podría decirse "Besen" aunque para forzar la "v" mejor sería decirles "Fesen"... un poco raro pues hasta ahora se han españolizado algunas ciudades alemanas y holandesas que empiezan con W mayormente como "w" y no como "v" o "f". 

Excepción: Wien = Viena


----------



## XepC

> Originally posted by *Fonetics*
> _Para un hispanohablante esto supone muchos problemas._


 
Hombre, yo creo que una forma de evitar que tengan problemas es decirles abiertamente cómo lo pronuncia él. Si no, que les diga _Güesen_ y que los hispanohablantes sigan teniendo problemas para identificar fonemas distintos de la _lengua que se habla como se escribe, _¿no? 

Me parece preocupante que, al menos en España, haya una especie de temor a pronunciar adecuadamente el inglés, y muchos hayan tirado hacia una especie de pronunciación castellanizada de ese idioma. De la misma forma que a nosotros nos choca que a un Aguirre alguien le llame /a-ua-ja[r]/, creo que a los anglófonos les debe chirriar la pronunciación de más de uno entornando los labios hasta casi cerrarlos para decir _good _o anteponiendo una /g/ a la pronunciación de _water_.


----------



## Fonεtiks

XepC said:
			
		

> Hombre, yo creo que una forma de evitar que tengan problemas es decirles abiertamente cómo lo pronuncia él. Si no, que les diga _Güesen_ y que los hispanohablantes sigan teniendo problemas para identificar fonemas distintos de la _lengua que se habla como se escribe, _¿no?


 
Creo que llevas razón, agrego que parte de ese problema que mencionas es que muchos hispanohablantes, o bien no "pueden" pronunciar nuevos sonidos fácilmente (cosa cierta en algunos casos), o no "quieren" hacerlo por desgano, orgullo o simplemente, temor a ser tildados de snobs o partidarios de la globalización.


----------



## Ilmo

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Ilmo, en castellano no tenemos vocales cortas y largas, todas tienen la misma duración, así que la diferenciación es intraducible. Supongo que sí se nos puede explicar que "ss" suena como una "s" normal española, mientras que "s" intervocálica suena como la "z" inglesa, francesa, alemana, portuguesa, catalana...


 
Tal vez los hispanohablantes mismos no observen la diferencia en duración del primer vocal "a" por ejemplo en las palabras "casa" y "pasar", al menos los extranjeros lo hacen, es decir, el vocal en una sílaba abierta (terminando en un vocal) con acento es un sonido más largo que el en una sílaba cerrada (terminando en un consonante) o en una sílaba sin acento.
No obstante, si un hispanohablante quiere aprender otras lenguas, tiene que observar la diferencia. En otro caso no puede distinguir entre las palabras inglesas "sheep" y "ship" o "feet" y "fit" o "sheet" y "shit"  .
Tampoco "ss" en "Wessen" suena como "s" normal en español sino es más largo que por ejemplo el "s" en la palabra pasar, pero probablemente sea imposible señalártelo puesto que no hay tal sonido en ninguna palabra de español.
Tienes razón con respecto a lo que el "s" solito delante de un vocal (no sólo intervocálico sino también al principio de la palabra) en alemán no suena como "s" sino más bien como el "z" en inglés.


----------



## belano75

Creo que esta discusión ha desfasado bastante con respecto a la pregunta original.
Sólo me gustaría hacer un comentario, con respecto a algo que alguien dijo antes,  y es que si hierro se pronuncia "yerro" no es porque lleve una hace, sino porque la i al interactuar con la e crea una yod y hace que se pronuncie como semiconsonante.


----------



## ampurdan

Ilmo said:
			
		

> Tal vez los hispanohablantes mismos no observen la diferencia en duración del primer vocal "a" por ejemplo en las palabras "casa" y "pasar", al menos los extranjeros lo hacen, es decir, el vocal en una sílaba abierta (terminando en un vocal) con acento es un sonido más largo que el en una sílaba cerrada (terminando en un consonante) o en una sílaba sin acento.
> No obstante, si un hispanohablante quiere aprender otras lenguas, tiene que observar la diferencia. En otro caso no puede distinguir entre las palabras inglesas "sheep" y "ship" o "feet" y "fit" o "sheet" y "shit"  .
> Tampoco "ss" en "Wessen" suena como "s" normal en español sino es más largo que por ejemplo el "s" en la palabra pasar, pero probablemente sea imposible señalártelo puesto que no hay tal sonido en ninguna palabra de español.


Pues la verdad, Inmo, nunca me había fijado y sigo sin apreciar la diferencia. En cambio, sí veo la diferencia en "sehen" y "Wessen" o entre "sheep" y "ship". Yo creo que en castellano no hay ningún sonido como el de "i" en "ship", si bien no alargamos tanto la "i" como en "sheep".
Gracias por lo de la "ss", no lo sabía. Debe de ser como en italiano "massimo".
¡Un saludo!


----------



## Fernando

Para un hispanohablante muy versado en fonética (o sea, yo) la forma más sencilla de pronunciar shit o ship es hacer /set/ y /sep/ intentando pronunciarlas más cortas que una e española.

La distinción entre las "aes" que nos comentas me son tan inapreciables como para Ampurdan.


----------



## Ilmo

ampurdan said:
			
		

> ...
> Gracias por lo de la "ss", no lo sabía. Debe de ser como en italiano "massimo".
> ¡Un saludo!


 
iExactamente - los italianos son capaces de hacerlo!

Fernando, iampurdan lo captó!


----------



## Fernando

Ilmo said:
			
		

> iExactamente - los italianos son capaces de hacerlo!
> 
> Fernando, iampurdan lo captó!



Lo de las "ss" lo entiendo, lo que no capto (no digo que no exista) es la diferencia entre la "a" de "casa" y "pasar".


----------



## Calario

Creo que si los hispanohablantes no somos capaces de distiguir esas sutilezas, da igual cómo lo digáis los extranjeros ¡no vamos a notar la diferencia!


----------



## Ilmo

Calario said:
			
		

> Creo que si los hispanohablantes no somos capaces de distiguir esas sutilezas, da igual cómo lo digáis los extranjeros ¡no vamos a notar la diferencia!


 
Probablemente me hayas malentendido, Calario. No se trata de eso sino de lo que si quréis aprender otras lenguas, tenéis que distinguir entre cortos y largos vocales, como en los ejemplos del inglés. También en mi lengua materna sólo la duración del vocal puede cambiar el significado de la palabra totalmente.
Pero creo que ya basta esta conversación. Buenas noches.


----------



## araceli

Hola
Aclaración: Yo la puse como la pronunciaría alguien en castellano, sin pensar en el origen del apellido.
Si supongo que es un apellido alemán digo: Vesen
Algunos apellidos los pronunciamos en su idioma original: Shakespeare, Freud, Wilde, depende de las circunstancias y del conocimiento.
Si al chofer del colectivo le pido un boleto para ir a uaild (Wilde, localidad de la provincia de Buenos Aires), me va a mirar raro...   ))
Saludos.


----------



## XepC

> Originally posted by *araceli*
> Si al chofer del colectivo le pido un boleto para ir a uaild (Wilde, localidad de la provincia de Buenos Aires), me va a mirar raro... ))


 

Ah, pues yo sin saber que era una localidad bonaerense lo había leído como el apellido de Oscar Wilde.


----------



## Paul Wessen

¡Muy interesante, este hilo.  Pero quisiera añadir una cosita más. 
Rayines  ha escrito: * Nunca se pronuncia la "h" en español  Por eso se le dice "h muda". Lo es siempre!  ¿Puedo sugerir que "Casi siempre?" 

Propongo "Hale", que aparece en puertas públicas, que significa "Tire hácia si.?  Se pronuncia como  /j/

¿ Es que tengo razón, y si sí. hay otros ejemplos?

No soy experto, y acepto sugerencias.

Buenas noches  ------------  Paul
*


----------



## araceli

Buenas noches:
Hale = jale
Halar = jalar (son sinónimos)
Según como esté escrito pronuncio ale o jale.
Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

> *Nunca se pronuncia la "h" en español Por eso se le dice "h muda". Lo es siempre! **¿Puedo sugerir que "Casi siempre?" *


*Bueno...mi comentario quedó un poco sepultado por tanto debate. Pero -igualmente- debí haber agregado "No se pronuncia en Argentina" (a excepción de ciertas provincias, en donde se pronuncia como una suave "j" -"h" aspirada).*
*Pero en Argentina, como bien aclara Araceli, "Jala" es con "j", y "hala" con "h" MUDA  .*


----------



## sergio11

belano75 said:
			
		

> Creo que esta discusión se ha desfasado bastante con respecto a la pregunta original.


Sí, puede haberse desfasado. Sin embargo, a pesar de eso, o quizá *por* eso, sigue siendo una de las hebras más interesantes del foro. Con todos los conocimientos que se siguen aportando, yo sigo aprendiendo a raudales. Sería demasiado cruel que alguien decidiera que se desvió del tema y cortara la hebra. Incluso pequeñas discusiones al margen, como las hay a veces, son enormemente esclarecedoras.

Es una de las pocas hebras que realmente se sumergen en problemas lingüísticos y los desmenuzan. Es como deberían ser todas las hebras de un foro de lenguaje. 

Agradezco mucho a todos los que comparten sus profundos conocimientos lingüísticos para que los aprovechemos todos.

Saludos.


----------



## Fonεtiks

Muy buen comentario sergio, yo también estoy aprendiendo mucho. Seguro que así lo dirán otros tantos de este foro.


----------



## diegodbs

La letra "h" es muda en español, salvo localismos.

*h**.**1.* f. Novena letra del abecedario español, y octava del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es _hache._ En la lengua general no representa sonido alguno. Suele aspirarse en la dicción de algunas zonas españolas y americanas y en determinadas voces de origen extranjero.


----------



## XepC

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> Seguro que así lo dirán otros tantos de este foro.


 
Así es.


----------



## kevormagic

Me extraña cuanta gente opina con total ignorancia, la letra H se pronuncia en muchisimos casos... basta con leer el sitio de la Real Academia Española

*Se pronuncia como una aspiracion o j suave en palabras como hashis por ejemplo... y tiene varios otros sonidos.*
*Esta aspiración aún se conserva como rasgo dialectal en Andalucía, Extremadura, Canarias y otras zonas de España y América.*

*LA RAE DICE:*
*h*. *1. *Novena letra del abecedario español y octava del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino: _la hache_ (es una de las excepciones a la regla que exige el empleo de la forma _el_ del artículo ante sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica; → ). Su plural es _haches_.
*2.* Esta letra no representa, *en el español estándar* actual, *ningún sonido*, aunque hasta mediados del siglo xvi se pronunciaba, en determinados casos (concretamente cuando procedía de _f_ inicial latina), de forma parecida a como *se pronuncia hoy la h aspirada inglesa*. *Esta aspiración aún se conserva como rasgo dialectal en Andalucía, Extremadura, Canarias y otras zonas de España y América.* A veces, la aspiración llega casi a convertirse en el sonido velar fricativo sordo /j/, pronunciación que en algún caso tiene reflejo en la escritura; así ha ocurrido, por ejemplo, con el adjetivo _jondo_ (‘hondo’_,_ del lat. _fundus_), que se aplica al cante más genuinamente andaluz, caracterizado por su profundo sentimiento, o con el verbo _jalar,_ variante de _halar_ usada en varios países americanos, o con _jolgorio,_ grafía hoy mayoritaria frente a la etimológica _holgorio._ En algunos extranjerismos usados corrientemente en español (tomados, por lo general, del inglés o del alemán, pero también de otras lenguas como el árabe), así como en algunos nombres propios extranjeros y sus derivados, la _h_ se pronuncia también aspirada o con sonido cercano al de /j/: _hámster, holding, hachís, Hawái _(_hawaiano_),_ Hegel _(_hegeliano_), etc.
*3.* En las palabras que contienen los diptongos /ua/, /ue/, /ui/ en posición inicial o en posición interior a comienzo de sílaba, y que se escriben con _h_ antepuesta (_hua-,_ _hue-, hui-_), se suele pronunciar ante el diptongo un leve sonido consonántico cercano a una /g/: [guéso, guébo, pariguéla, desguesár] por _hueso, huevo, parihuela, deshuesar._ Esta pronunciación ha quedado, a veces, fijada en la escritura, y así, algunas palabras que comienzan por _hua-,_ _hue-_ o _hui-_ pueden escribirse también con _gua-,_ _güe-_ y_ güi-,_ como _huaca, huemul _o_ huipil, _escritas también_ guaca, güemul, güipil_.
*4.* El grupo _hi_ en posición inicial de palabra seguido de una _e _tónica se pronuncia normalmente como el sonido palatal sonoro /y/salvo detrás de pausa o de palabra que termina en vocal, en que la pronunciación oscila entre [ié] y [yé]; así, es normal que palabras como _hierro, hielo, hierba, hiedra_ se pronuncien [yérro, yélo, yérba, yédra]_._ También esta pronunciación se ha fijado en algún caso en la escritura, como ha ocurrido en _hiedra_ y _hierba, _y en algunos derivados de esta última, que pueden escribirse también _yedra,_ _yerba, yerbajo, _etc_._ En el Río de la Plata, las formas _hierba_ y _yerba_ no son simples variantes gráficas, sino que denotan cosas distintas: mientras que _hierba_ designa cualquier planta pequeña de tallo tierno, _yerba_ designa solo la que se emplea para preparar el mate.


----------



## mjmuak

kevormagic said:


> Me extraña cuanta gente opina con total ignorancia, la letra H se pronuncia en muchisimos casos... basta con leer el sitio de la Real Academia Española
> 
> *Se pronuncia como una aspiracion o j suave en palabras como hashis por ejemplo... y tiene varios otros sonidos.*
> *Esta aspiración aún se conserva como rasgo dialectal en Andalucía, Extremadura, Canarias y otras zonas de España y América.*
> 
> *LA RAE DICE:*
> *h*. *1. *Novena letra del abecedario español y octava del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino: _la hache_ (es una de las excepciones a la regla que exige el empleo de la forma _el_ del artículo ante sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica; → ). Su plural es _haches_.
> *2.* *Esta letra no representa, en el español estándar actual, ningún sonido*, aunque hasta mediados del siglo xvi *se pronunciaba*, en determinados casos (concretamente cuando procedía de _f_ inicial latina), de forma parecida a como *se pronuncia hoy la h aspirada inglesa*. *Esta aspiración aún se conserva como rasgo dialectal en Andalucía, Extremadura, Canarias y otras zonas de España y América.* A veces, la aspiración llega casi a convertirse en el sonido velar fricativo sordo /j/, pronunciación que en algún caso tiene reflejo en la escritura; así ha ocurrido, por ejemplo, con el adjetivo _jondo_ (‘hondo’_,_ del lat. _fundus_), que se aplica al cante más genuinamente andaluz, caracterizado por su profundo sentimiento, o con el verbo _jalar,_ variante de _halar_ usada en varios países americanos, o con _jolgorio,_ grafía hoy mayoritaria frente a la etimológica _holgorio._ En algunos extranjerismos usados corrientemente en español (tomados, por lo general, del inglés o del alemán, pero también de otras lenguas como el árabe), así como en algunos nombres propios extranjeros y sus derivados, la _h_ se pronuncia también aspirada o con sonido cercano al de /j/: _hámster, holding, hachís, Hawái _(_hawaiano_),_ Hegel _(_hegeliano_), etc.
> *3.* En las palabras que contienen los diptongos /ua/, /ue/, /ui/ en posición inicial o en posición interior a comienzo de sílaba, y que se escriben con _h_ antepuesta (_hua-,_ _hue-, hui-_), se suele pronunciar ante el diptongo un leve sonido consonántico cercano a una /g/: [guéso, guébo, pariguéla, desguesár] por _hueso, huevo, parihuela, deshuesar._ Esta pronunciación ha quedado, a veces, fijada en la escritura, y así, algunas palabras que comienzan por _hua-,_ _hue-_ o _hui-_ pueden escribirse también con _gua-,_ _güe-_ y_ güi-,_ como _huaca, huemul _o_ huipil, _escritas también_ guaca, güemul, güipil_.
> *4.* El grupo _hi_ en posición inicial de palabra seguido de una _e _tónica se pronuncia normalmente como el sonido palatal sonoro /y/salvo detrás de pausa o de palabra que termina en vocal, en que la pronunciación oscila entre [ié] y [yé]; así, es normal que palabras como _hierro, hielo, hierba, hiedra_ se pronuncien [yérro, yélo, yérba, yédra]_._ También esta pronunciación se ha fijado en algún caso en la escritura, como ha ocurrido en _hiedra_ y _hierba, _y en algunos derivados de esta última, que pueden escribirse también _yedra,_ _yerba, yerbajo, _etc_._ En el Río de la Plata, las formas _hierba_ y _yerba_ no son simples variantes gráficas, sino que denotan cosas distintas: mientras que _hierba_ designa cualquier planta pequeña de tallo tierno, _yerba_ designa solo la que se emplea para preparar el mate.


 
Pues una ignorante más te va a contestar. Esta es la pregunta original:



diver said:


> Entiendo la letra "h" es callado in las palabras con "h"...hola, hijo, etc.
> 
> ¿Como pronuncia "h" en almohada? ¿Es parecido a "help" en ingles?


 
Y la respuesta es NO, como todos han dicho, la _h_ no se pronuncia como la _h_ del inglés, sólo se pronuncia así como rasgo dialectal y en palabras extranjeras, como es el caso de _hachís_.

Por si no has terminado de leer lo que tú mismo copiaste, la RAE dice que se PRONUNCIABA así antes, es decir, en el pasado, no en el presente.

Saludos


----------

